# Hey! We are not doing too bad are we?



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

3 German cities in the top 7 of best cities to live according to this report.

Vienna named as the best city in the world for expats to live and work

I perhaps, could understand it as I live in number 7.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

James3214 said:


> 3 German cities in the top 7 of best cities to live according to this report.
> 
> Vienna named as the best city in the world for expats to live and work
> 
> I perhaps, could understand it as I live in number 7.


I enjoyed what I saw of Frankfurt in august ,when I got lost early one sunday morning on my way to Fulda. Hopefully we will be returning next year & will be able to see a bit more , without getting lost !


----------



## GeorgefromBG (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey, that's an interesting read. Not very realistic though.


----------



## sport_billy (Dec 29, 2011)

I love munich but hannover is not bad at all


----------

